# Hints on disassembling garden window?



## poorjohn (Apr 28, 2009)

I've got a double-pane garden window with some leakage, which I'd like to disassemble as needed to replace the IGU. 

The ordinary aluminum sliding windows on this 1989 tract house in SoCal practically fall out, but the garden window is all secret - four screws at the top, but the next step isn't obvious. Whacking things that may or may not be the friction-fit thingy that should be removed has its limitations, especially around glass.

I'm not so crazy that I expect someone to look through my eyes, see my window, and tell me exactly what to do, but if anyone has been around these things and can give some general ideas on how they're stuck together that might get me going.


----------



## handyguys (Apr 28, 2009)

no good ideas - could the IGU be installed with glazing? Like putty?

May want to check out
Episode #7 - Broken Glass
could be a combination of putty, like old windows, and igu like new. Sorry, thats the only thing that comes to mind.


----------



## GBR (Apr 28, 2009)

In the late '70's when I put them in, the nail fin is on sides and bottom. I started with one nail on each side bottom, leaving the nail heads out 1/8" to hold the unit up temporarily. Then centered it and nailed it off, 6" on center. Some installs used a jamb trim board that lapped over the inside window wall, that nailed through each. It tied them both together. The units did not come apart and were all I could do to lift one onto the support nails. Have a strong helper assisting. These units are HEAVY!!!!     Be safe, G


----------

